# axle nut



## PaulMT (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi

I have a 1991 toyota corolla, was trying to remove the the front wheel axle nut and it keeps turning but it is not threading out.
Any ideas as to how to remove it?

Many Thanks

PaulMT


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

I had 94 Corolla that I simply could NOT remove that nut. Period. It was apparently torqued to bridge torque spec.
So here's what you do, instead of spending hours on this fight.
Remove hub with axle. It's not that hard. Once you have it out, you have better approach to figure how to separate axle from hub. Axles are cheap, in case you need to remove that nut for some other reason than axle replacement. I had to pull trannie out.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

You can use a NUT-SPLITTER , it ruins the nut, but it is off.

The splitter fits around the nut, you then tighten a bolt that drives a chisel into the nut while holding pressure around the nut, until the nut is cut in half.

Be sure that you can replace this nut, and that you really need it off to do whatever you are trying to do.


ED


----------



## PaulMT (Sep 4, 2016)

Thank you UKRKOZ and ED. Managed to get a hub for US$18. Used a disc cutter and a nut cracker to do the job. had an old bolt that i used as replacement.

Many Thanks

Paul


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Honda cranks bolts are notorious for being impossible to get off. I took the axle nut off a Mercury Villager in a junk yard with a Kobalt 20 V impact gun and it spun right off. I put it on a honda in the yard, just to see what would happen. The gun turned the whole engine (even with the plugs still in!), but wouldn't remove the crank bolt. Now that's tight.

Saw a video of a guy with a Milwaukee cordless impact take one off. That is over $400 though.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Bigplanz said:


> The gun turned the whole engine (even with the plugs still in!),


That's an impressive gun!


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

The Kobalt 1/2 inch impact wrench is strong all right. Took everything off except the honda crank bolt. Whole crank shaft started turning, still the crank bolt wouldn't budge. Maybe if I could have locked the crank shaft to not turn it would have done it, don't know. Well worth the almost $300 i gave for it. Came with two batteries. I have never even used the second one.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Here you can see the crankshaft turn, but the nut stayed on.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Follow-up: I have a friend who works on lots of Hondas. He saw my video and sent me an email. He said, “See that hexagon fitting with the crank bolt in it? That is there for a special tool Honda makes to help get crank bolts off. It fits in there and you can put a breaker bar on the other end and then either wedge it against a control arm or part of the frame or you can secure it with a concrete block on the ground. It is designed to hold the crank still so the full force of the impact gun will transfer directly to the bolt head.”

I looked around on youtube and found a video demonstrating this. Thought I would pass it along for those who struggle with honda crank bolts.


----------

